# Any suggestions for wales touring



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

hi there
I'm spending the next 3 days in Wales & cant wait
Arriving Holyhead tonight
I plan to wildcamp, any advice welcome
any suggestions as to where i should visit etc
thank you...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just watch them bu66ers in wellies Paddy.


Kev.


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

hope they are not too sore over d rugby


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Victor Meldrew from One Foot in the Grave got his other foot out and did a trip in a classic car in a circle in which the middle was Snowdon. It was on iplayer Beeb but now it is not. That is the trip we need to do.

Roughly speaking you could start at Carnarvon head south on big road and then head north west where big road divides and then North east back to Carnarvon. 

Sorry to be so precise but I am a stickler for detail. 8)


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

The welsh challenge - can he make it through without getting a speeding fine?? The target you have to beat is 30.3mph (my other half!)


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi, its not wild camping but a nice friendly site!

www.cwmcuttan.com

Peter


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Be warned that the county of Gwynedd is NOT MH friendly.
Council car parks have height barriers and/or NO MH signs.
There are lots of minimal facility campsites, designed for mountaineers/walkers around Snowdon.

Caernarfon is nice to visit. You can park by the Castle in the car park which is owned by the Harbour Board. You can also park a bit further away in the coach/lorry park and might be able to sneak a night there.

Croeso i Gymru!


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*any sugestions for wales touring*

if you only have the three days stay on anglsey and circ the coast lots of wild camping places forests ports beaches and villages some friendly pubs aswell just ignor them when they speak welsh in front of you


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

*wales*

we liked wales, 
they didn't like us, the lady in the car park really didn't want us to use it ( it was a public car park for goodness sake!) also don't ask for directions, they all say its just down the road-it is a LIE its miles and miles away and probably in the other direction. (You find these people other places, so if you never get to where you want when you want, we say they were probably welsh! heheheheheheh :redhotevil:  8O :evil: :roll: :twisted: the story in pictures lol
But the country is beaut, tenby, caldy isle, bryich campsite, i did do reviews i believe so have a look in the site directory hope that helps have fun, and i am now going incognito so the dragons can't find me ..............eeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You have probably found that an attempt at the local lingo makes all the difference on the Continent.

Same here in Wales so the odd Bore Da, Sit Dachi or Diolch will go a very long way to getting welcomed warmly.

Croeso!

PS 

Good Morning
How are you?
Thanks
Welcome

in that order


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Try heading down the west coast. The Llŷn Peninsula has some wonderful beaches and coves. From there head further down the coast until you reach Barmouth, and then skirt around the estuary, and you'll find yourself with options to head in to the Snowdonia National Park, or to take your life into your hands and head further around around the west coast where I'm reliably informed Welsh is the only language spoken :wink: 

Enjoy 8)


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

*aye*

 we smiled, said please thank you, and oh! and go go goch.............


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The heartlands of the Language of Heaven are in fact Anglesey, Bangor, Caernarfon, Snowdonia and the Lleyn.


----------

